# Eibisch - Woher?



## heiko-rech (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für unseren Kräutergarten suchen wir noch echten __ Eibisch. Ich habe schon in einigen Gärtnereien gefragt, aber keine konnte die Pflanze besorgen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle im Saarland oder einen empfehlenswerten Versand?


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Eibisch - Woher?*

Hallo Heiko,

ich habe viele Kräuter bei Rühlemann's bestellt und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden.
Die hätten auch Eibisch (klick). 

Mal durch den Shop durchwühlen lohnt sich übrigens!


----------

